# IGF-1 DES or IGF -LR3 question



## Pooh6369 (Oct 31, 2021)

Got a credit with a Research Company. Never really got in those types of items. SARM...ect.
  But I'm recovering from surgery for a torn bicep and torn rotator cup.
  Thinking adding IGF would help speed the process. Reading mix information on these 2 types of IGF products. Anybody have experience with it. Was also thinking about peptides that are HGH releasing. Concerned more about recovery and stopping atrophy. Will be in this sling a couple of months. 

Any real world lab rats that have used for repair and recovery!!


----------



## GSgator (Nov 1, 2021)

Hey how’s your recovery going ?I go in Dec 3 to repair my  rotocuff and bicep tendon .


----------



## Pooh6369 (Nov 1, 2021)

Doing nothing right now in terms or recovery of bicep and rotator cuff. Had surgery on the 21st. See Dr this Friday, in a sling and arm has a plastic brace that has it bent at the elbow and wrap up. And bandages on the incision. Probably starting rehab next week.
  Pain not to bad but hope you have a recliner you'll be sleeping on that for a few weeks. Way to uncomfortable to lie down on a bed. 
  Just going to the gym doing legs, just to get in. Just healing and learn to be patient, and don't do anything stupid.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Nov 1, 2021)

GSgator said:


> Hey how’s your recovery going ?I go in Dec 3 to repair my  rotocuff and bicep tendon .


Where was your tear mine was proximal (shoulder)


----------



## GSgator (Nov 1, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Where was your tear mine was proximal (shoulder)


I will have to look at my MRI results. My doctor was saying he won’t really know the extent of the damage from my bicep tendon till he gets in there.
 You are the second person that  has mentioned having to sleep in the recliner  hopefully I’m not too screwed because I don’t own a recliner.  I’m hoping I can stack a bunch of pillows up Lol. 
I wish you a  speedy recovery and I hope your PT goes smooth brotha .


----------

